

Unhosted web applications: a new approach to freeing SaaS - Garbage
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/424822/22211ebd31dfdca3/

======
limmeau
Reminds me of CouchApps. <http://couchapp.org/page/what-is-couchapp>

